# CZ mags



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone know the cheapest place to buy used CZ mags. I need a cheap one and don't want to speand a hole lot.


----------



## Indy Turtle (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.topgunsupply.com/

The Mac-Gar mags are great! And come in 17 & 19rd !


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Indy Turtle said:


> http://www.topgunsupply.com/
> 
> The Mac-Gar mags are great! And come in 17 & 19rd !


On the Mac-Gars: Do they function just as well as factory mags? I have heard varying reports on them


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've bought from DK Mags before. They were very good to deal with. :smt023


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe Mec Gar is the current OEM of mags for CZ. However, if you have a pre-B 75 they may not work for you. Some of the magwell dimensions apparently changed over the years. I have heard that Promag magazines fit the pre-Bs.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Don't go to Gunclip Depot!!!


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

macgulley said:


> I believe Mec Gar is the current OEM of mags for CZ. However, if you have a pre-B 75 they may not work for you. Some of the magwell dimensions apparently changed over the years. I have heard that Promag magazines fit the pre-Bs.


Ah very informative. Thanks.

As a side note, has anyone tried that 26 round mag from CZ? I am interested to how it looks in a gun, and whether it would fit in an SP01. I may make the jump and order two of them (this way I can waste a box of ammo in 2 clips instead of 3!). Who knows


----------



## LynchMOB1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Arizona Gun Runners has CZ Mec Gar mags in stock. I just ordered 4 - 16rnd mags for my 75b and with shipping was $100


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

CDNN has some C mags. Some are Mec-Gar some are listed as anti friction factory mags.

Link


----------

